# Folk Art Collection



## div2roty (Jul 18, 2011)

Not at all bottle related, but since I generally avoid the general chat section and this section didn't have a current post, I thought I would post this here.  I had to take some pics of a part of my folk art collection and decided to share.  Some of you might find it interesting.

 Tramp art walling hanging with a mirror.







 Small tramp art chest with 2 drawers, made out of an old cigar box.






 Match stick house, circa 1930.






 Antique beaver fishing lure, about 6 inches long.






 House made out of an old chocolate box, circa 1920.






 Circa 1930 Chair made by a father for his daughter Mildred.  This came from Mildred's husband after she died.  Some wear, but the colors are brighter in person.  The first piece in my collection other than pottery.


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Jul 18, 2011)

Neat pieces. Looks like they took a lot of time and effort to make.


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 18, 2011)

Hey Matt,

 I love folk art. Thanks for sharing these, especially Mildred's chair. What a great piece that is.


----------



## bostaurus (Jul 18, 2011)

Amazing that the match stick house survived for more than a few months.


----------



## div2roty (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks all.  I enjoy collecting them and they are usually very well made, lots of craftmanship goes into these items.  I love putting the bottles, stoneware, adv, folk art and primitive furniture together in a room.


----------



## BellwoodBoys (Jul 19, 2011)

My mom has hundreds of these folk art cats. Made from ceramics,glass,and china.


----------



## Dugout (Jul 21, 2011)

I enjoyed your show!


----------



## div2roty (Dec 4, 2011)

Here is a recent pickup, a cool one drawer stand, made of pine with carved and painted decoration.


----------



## epackage (Dec 6, 2011)

I wanna fish that friggin' baby beaver lure...


----------



## div2roty (Dec 6, 2011)

> I wanna fish that ****' baby beaver lure...


 
 That might be expensive for me, you'd better catch a real big f'ing fish.


----------



## glass man (Dec 13, 2011)

NICE!Nina and me retrieved a painting [crude] of a lake with ships done on a large piece of wood..pine or cedar.It had been placed on the side of the road for trash pick up after Nina's sister had cleaned out their grand mothers home..we also saved too home made wooden bread bowls that are real old..also an old pottery milk jar..So glad we got these things...some people don't know what is good!

 The painting on the slab of wood Nina always remembers hanging on the wall ,but does not know the age or who did it..it is well done..the mountains in the background look just like the pyrimids in Eygpt and the ships look like stick boats with a paper sails on them like I used to make as a kid...it is really pretty!

 I wonder what something like this might be worth..since it is by an unknown person and we don't know the age..I guess what ever we could get for it...any way thank you for sharing..oh yes..during the Depression many "hobos' were fed a Nina's grand mom's house..there was an arrow in a tree pointing to the house and no one knew what it meant,but I read hobos would do this kind of thing letting other Hobos know the people at the house might feed them.Nina's uncle said some body extra they didn't know was always at their table...JAMIE


----------



## div2roty (Dec 13, 2011)

Jamie, older folk art usually has some value, especially if it is near or before 1900.


----------

